# project: Category 5 Cyclone - C5C



## masbuskado (Feb 1, 2009)

*






I start this project in 2008 a couple of months after I finish my AirSupreme I and this one was the sequel AirSupreme II but as you may know my "AirSupreme I" evolve so I let this project out of the picture, but know I rename the project and I'll take over once again... so the concept is the same as AirSupreme I or EvO but with 120mm fans... new light color scheme, some custom modification and more air flowing...

Also this will be my first Inter-Forum thread meaning that this thread will be post in any Forum am subscribe.  So it will be update simultaneously in all of the forums.

As always there is no plan cuz whatever came to my mind I'll try to do it...
So feel free to give your opinion, comment or disagreement cuz we know can't like to everybody...

So let's the mod begin...*

*Sponsored by:*
*newmodcity.com* (2x 140mm Fans, 2x 140mm Custom Fan Grills and 3x 120mm Custom Fan Grills)
*OKGear.com* (4x 120mm Hex Mesh)


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 1, 2009)

*Index - C5C*

*Category 5 Cyclone (C5C)

Content:*

C5C Video #1
C5C Video #2
C5C Video #3

*Category 1*

- The Case
- Fiber Glass & Bondo
- Cutting

*Category 2*

Blow Holes...
Sanding...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2009)

Sweet! Another mod by yeah!!! Really do like the style of work that you do!!


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 1, 2009)

Subscribed.


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 1, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Sweet! Another mod by yeah!!! Really do like the style of work that you do!!



Thanks man...!!! 



King Wookie said:


> Subscribed.



Thanks for subd...


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 1, 2009)

*The Case*


----------



## steelkane (Feb 1, 2009)

I used the same case for my mom, It's an old case, I'm sure you'll mod it nice, just hope you don't use funky colors again.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 1, 2009)

No problem man!!! It looks like you've used the case for other painting projects!!  

IT looks like it could be a really "different" mod.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2009)

Sweet.. Can't wait to see this


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 2, 2009)

*Fiber Glass & Bondo*

*Fiber Glass and Bondo*


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 2, 2009)

steelkane said:


> I used the same case for my mom, It's an old case, I'm sure you'll mod it nice, just hope you don't use funky colors again.



Indeed is an old case and was my testing case... Color Scheme is Gray and Blue... like a storm...



Cold Storm said:


> No problem man!!! It looks like you've used the case for other painting projects!!
> 
> IT looks like it could be a really "different" mod.



yeah was used as my testing case for other projects... 



ShadowFold said:


> Sweet.. Can't wait to see this



Thank you all for watching this worklog more to come... and thanks for many nice comments...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

That's pretty sweet so far! I would of think the Phone in the picture would be nicely painted! But, do love the valentines Mug and Bear on the desk! Shows the type of person you are!


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That's pretty sweet so far! I would of think the Phone in the picture would be nicely painted! But, do love the valentines Mug and Bear on the desk! Shows the type of person you are!



thanks... modding the phone is not an option LoL...  yeah that's my wife early gift... already eat the heart shape candy ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> thanks... modding the phone is not an option LoL...  yeah that's my wife early gift... already eat the heart shape candy ...



Gotta eat something to keep you awake!

As for the phone.. Just tell the wife it got to close to your paint brush!


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Gotta eat something to keep you awake!
> 
> As for the phone.. Just tell the wife it got to close to your paint brush!



LoL


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 3, 2009)

*Cutting*


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 3, 2009)

I have to say, once again your ideas, design and end products are great!

...but I still have the same point of criticism.
You mod pretty fast as far as I can tell, and you cover up everything that doesn't look spiffy afterwards, but personally I'd love to see you add some more precision to your work.
Like the fanhole on the back, which is certainly not round.

No offense intended, just a point that would make your work even better.


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 5, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I have to say, once again your ideas, design and end products are great!
> 
> ...but I still have the same point of criticism.
> You mod pretty fast as far as I can tell, and you cover up everything that doesn't look spiffy afterwards, but personally I'd love to see you add some more precision to your work.
> ...



Modding fast... hihihi... I think I take to long when I spend more than too month with one project  cuz when I start something I just wanna see my idea on real life... 

Yeah that hole don't look round cuz I use the jigsaw to cut but I'll add some grill and rubber edge so that should do the trick


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 5, 2009)

*C5C (Category 5 Cyclone) Feb 05,2009*

*Blow Holes...*


----------



## erocker (Feb 5, 2009)

I love good Bondo skills!  Be sure to record a video of the final build with "Rock you like a hurricane" by the Scorpions playing in the background!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm with Rocker!!! The mod looks great!!! 

But, I don't know about Rocker's taste in Music!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> I love good Bondo skills!  Be sure to record a video of the final build with "Rock you like a hurricane" by the Scorpions playing in the background!



thanks man...!!!
about the music... I think I'll go with something else cuz everytime you upload a video with some kind of copyright your channel or your video can be deleted... but thank... I luv the idea... 



Cold Storm said:


> I'm with Rocker!!! The mod looks great!!!
> 
> But, I don't know about Rocker's taste in Music!!!



thanks man...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

subscribed 

This is looking very interesting!!


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 8, 2009)

*C5C - Category 5 Cyclone - Video #1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO_sxSAKVqo*


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 13, 2009)

*Category 2 - C5C*

*C5C (Category 5 Cyclone) Feb 13,2009
Sanding...*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

looks like hard work bro!  coming along great


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looks like hard work bro!  coming along great



Indeed... 2+ hrs of sanding... but I manage to get the job done...!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> Indeed... 2+ hrs of sanding... but I manage to get the job done...!!!



oh man, I sanded down a pair of car rims once to paint them and I almost died.  Even more props to you now bro.  I'll be following this thread


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 20, 2009)

*The Storm Cage by masbuskado

The Main Idea is... to put a real storm inside the case... yes a real storm...
So I need the 3 basic components for that...

1. Wind: Strong winds...  For this I'll need 2x powerful 140mm Case Fan.  Don't worry about loudness... Looking something around 120 CFM (already see all newegg fans - budget $30)

2. Water: Heavy Rain... For this I'll need some kind of tiny sprinkler to create some shower effect (1/4" or 1/2" will be good).

3. Lightning: Massive Thunder... I was looking for some flashing blinking disco light tiny enough to fit into the build (already founded see pics).

All the components will be added into The Storm Cage I'll make out of acrylic...

So basically right now I'll need some help finding the fans and the sprinkler just point me out where I can found them and thank you!!!

I'll explain how this thing gonna work later...*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2009)

this was an interesting build as it was, now my interest level just went sky high!  I can't wait to see what you are going to do with this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2009)

Sprinklers I have no idea


140mm fans, here you go.  Delta makes very good high flow 140mm fans, but I can't find anybody who sells them.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=316&main_page=index

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s775/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans-140mm_x_25mm_Fans-Page1.html


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 20, 2009)

Sprinkler  sounds crazy ... I like crazy


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sprinklers I have no idea
> 
> 
> 140mm fans, here you go.  Delta makes very good high flow 140mm fans, but I can't find anybody who sells them.
> ...



Thanks man...!!! I check those fan I think I'll get the one with 1900 rpm cuz is the closer one to my specs...



DrPepper said:


> Sprinkler  sounds crazy ... I like crazy



I think the sprinkler will be difficult to get cuz I think nobody make tiny sprinkler... but I'll figure something out... thank you guys....!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> Thanks man...!!! I check those fan I think I'll get the one with 1900 rpm cuz is the closer one to my specs...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the sprinkler will be difficult to get cuz I think nobody make tiny sprinkler... but I'll figure something out... thank you guys....!!!



hey man, I got some scythe fans on my rig right now 120mm and they are really nice, maybe you can consider scythe for your 140mm


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 21, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> I think the sprinkler will be difficult to get cuz I think nobody make tiny sprinkler... but I'll figure something out... thank you guys....!!!



I think if you made one yourself it would be ok. Like a poke holes in the bottom of a closed pipe and have alot of water pressure behind it. IDK how sprinklers work though.


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey man, I got some scythe fans on my rig right now 120mm and they are really nice, maybe you can consider scythe for your 140mm



yeah me too I have 3 120mm scythe they move lot of air...
I'll go with the 140mm scythe fans... I think this's my only option right now...!!! 



DrPepper said:


> I think if you made one yourself it would be ok. Like a poke holes in the bottom of a closed pipe and have alot of water pressure behind it. IDK how sprinklers work though.



mmm... that idea sound cool...
I'll try that... but I'll be working with some water pump for pc so I don't how much pressure they have...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> yeah me too I have 3 120mm scythe they move lot of air...
> I'll go with the 140mm scythe fans... I think this's my only option right now...!!!
> 
> 
> ...



keep us posted.


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> keep us posted.



I will man..!!!
am editing a video I make last night to show the community how this thing gonna work...!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> I will man..!!!
> am editing a video I make last night to show the community how this thing gonna work...!!!



freaking awesome, give us a link when you are done so we can check it out, can't wait


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 21, 2009)

here is a pic of the fan I'll be using...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...80-06.jpg,35-185-080-07.jpg,35-185-080-08.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> here is a pic of the fan I'll be using...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...80-06.jpg,35-185-080-07.jpg,35-185-080-08.jpg



those puppies look nice!!!! 140mm right?


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> those puppies look nice!!!! 140mm right?



yeah... they are 140mm but I think the fit on the 120mm holes... or something like that...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> yeah... they are 140mm but I think the fit on the 120mm holes... or something like that...



yeah they do, I was going to ask, I noticed the mount was for 120mm.  Would that still work for you?


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah they do, I was going to ask, I noticed the mount was for 120mm.  Would that still work for you?



yes... cuz they cover the whole hole...
and technically 120mm hole are per square inch... so there will be not problem to mount them
I know this cuz I design fan grill


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> yes... cuz they cover the whole hole...
> and technically 120mm hole are per square inch... so there will be not problem to mount them
> I know this cuz I design fan grill



guess you should know it better than most of us then .


Well bro good luck and i'm looking forward to your video 


You have any pics of the fan grills you have done?


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 21, 2009)

of course my recent fan grill or rad grill you can found it here... in this video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxahpPxux44


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> of course my recent fan grill or rad grill you can found it here... in this video...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxahpPxux44



dude that grill is amazing!!!!!!!   hats off to you!


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude that grill is amazing!!!!!!!   hats off to you!



thanks man...!!! that one of them... I made custom fan grills for my mods all the time...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> thanks man...!!! that one of them... I made custom fan grills for my mods all the time...



thats great bro, I dont know if i have skills to do any of that, never tried, but I wouldn't anyways, im too lazy.  Thats a heck of a talent to be able to things like that.


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats great bro, I dont know if i have skills to do any of that, never tried, but I wouldn't anyways, im too lazy.  Thats a heck of a talent to be able to things like that.



a little bit of patience is need it that all!!!
I luv to design things... soon I'll publish all of my work...!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> a little bit of patience is need it that all!!!
> I luv to design things... soon I'll publish all of my work...!!!



good luck with that bro, here at TPU, we'll back up your stuff 100%, you got our support


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's the video... showing some procedure... but my crappy cam doesn't show the real effect... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOZB6VohMsM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> Here's the video... showing some procedure... but my crappy cam doesn't show the real effect...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOZB6VohMsM



man I dont know what to say.  I just wanna see it finished.  I've never seen anything like this dude, its going to be mind blowing! 

Thanks for the video.


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 22, 2009)

*How it Work - The Storm Cage*







I think this should create the Storm Effect base on my previous test in my lab...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> *How it Work - The Storm Cage*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats going to be sick.  Looks well planned out!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 22, 2009)

no dvd?  It looks great otherwise.


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 22, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> no dvd?  It looks great otherwise.



yes there is space for 2 dvd... did you have seen the first pics...???


----------



## masbuskado (Apr 19, 2009)

*C5C - Category 5 Cyclone*

*2x 140mm fans, 2x 140mm Custom Fan Grills and 3x 120mm Fan Grills thanks to newmodcity.com

4x 120mm Hex Mesh thanks to OKGear.com*














































*Next week I'll start building the Storm Cage so stay tune!!!*


----------



## stefanels (Apr 19, 2009)

Just amazing work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

do those fans have 120mm mounts, or they mount to 140mm holes?


----------



## meaintsmart (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks nice so far! 

Btw, you have a typo for the url for newmodcity on the sponsored by text on the top of the pictures.


----------



## masbuskado (Apr 19, 2009)

stefanels said:


> Just amazing work



Thanks man!!!



Chicken Patty said:


> do those fans have 120mm mounts, or they mount to 140mm holes?



120mm mount 



meaintsmart said:


> Looks nice so far!
> 
> Btw, you have a typo for the url for newmodcity on the sponsored by text on the top of the pictures.



yes I noticed but was to late...


----------



## masbuskado (Apr 19, 2009)

*Category 2

Category 5 Cyclone (C5C)*


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 20, 2009)

such a tease atm


----------



## masbuskado (May 11, 2009)

Ok guys this is not an update but is kind of good news

I putting together a Case Mod, Overclock and Gaming magazine and will be launch on june but and looking for the support of the forum because is a open source print magazine so if any one knows who do I have to contact please let me know because all of you have been so nice to me that I want to return the kindness back to all of you by publishing a case mod oriented magazine.  If anyone need any additional info post a comment or PM BTW and not promoting I'M inviting the forum to be part of this project!!!


----------



## a_ump (May 11, 2009)

dude this project is tight, i want more!!!!!! haha i watch all these types of mods, it's interesting what people think to do and well mod . can't wait the see this finished and then find your next project


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> Ok guys this is not an update but is kind of good news
> 
> I putting together a Case Mod, Overclock and Gaming magazine and will be launch on june but and looking for the support of the forum because is a open source print magazine so if any one knows who do I have to contact please let me know because all of you have been so nice to me that I want to return the kindness back to all of you by publishing a case mod oriented magazine.  If anyone need any additional info post a comment or PM BTW and not promoting I'M inviting the forum to be part of this project!!!



Sorry but what exactly do you need from us.  I would be interested in helping out if possible for me.  Just not sure what you need from us.  Anyways thanks for posting this and giving us an oppurtunity to help you out


----------



## masbuskado (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry but what exactly do you need from us.  I would be interested in helping out if possible for me.  Just not sure what you need from us.  Anyways thanks for posting this and giving us an oppurtunity to help you out



All I need is that TPF join the project!!!
How: I'll give every forum 2 pages so they can let the world what's going on in their community but all the info must be computer related, case mod, overclock, hardware reviews, etc.  That basically everything the Forum is responsible for the info submitted.

The forum link and small banner will be post in the magazine page.  So if someone can point where to send the appropiate info by email will be helpful.  Thank you guys!!!


----------



## a_ump (May 11, 2009)

have you PM'd W1zzard with this? you should if you want TPU involved as it's his website, and i'm sure he'll be happy to comply


----------



## masbuskado (May 11, 2009)

a_ump said:


> have you PM'd W1zzard with this? you should if you want TPU involved as it's his website, and i'm sure he'll be happy to comply



Yeah I'll do that I didn't know who to contact but now I know that W1zzard is the main guy... thank all for the help!!!  I'll get back to you as soon as I have an answer from him!!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 11, 2009)

Nice Project!!
I love it when people rebuild cases from the ground up!


----------



## masbuskado (May 17, 2009)

*Building the Storm Cage Part 1 - May 17, 2009*































*No Pain No Game!!!*


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Damn man! now me taking most of my knuckle skin off my middle finger isn't anythign from what you did! But, I do have to say, nice update man!


----------



## _jM (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update! Bout time.. lol  Ouch!! What happened to your thumb?


----------



## masbuskado (May 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Damn man! now me taking most of my knuckle skin off my middle finger isn't anythign from what you did! But, I do have to say, nice update man!



JiJiJi... Thanks man!



_jM said:


> Thanks for the update! Bout time.. lol  Ouch!! What happened to your thumb?



No problem!!!
Cut myself with the razor knife trying to remove some crack bondo!!!
but am fine thanks!


----------



## masbuskado (May 18, 2009)

*Building the Storm Cage Part 2 - May 17, 2009*


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2009)

loookin' good man! I all ways love how you have to buy it "all" in order to just cut them to use them! lol.. Love the craftsmanship!


----------



## masbuskado (May 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> loookin' good man! I all ways love how you have to buy it "all" in order to just cut them to use them! lol.. Love the craftsmanship!



Thanks!!! I like to work in order !!!

Another thing the picture didn't show in the post can somebody let me know what happen if I did something wrong!?!?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 18, 2009)

you can add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the end of each link by editing your post.

When finished it will look like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so its like this


----------



## masbuskado (May 18, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> you can add
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jijiji I know that cuz I have all my pics like that but something when wrong when I was posting the images... the  code dissapear :eek:

Thanks man for the Help!!!


----------



## masbuskado (May 18, 2009)

*Building the Storm Cage Part 3 - May 18, 2009*


----------



## Thrackan (May 18, 2009)

This has potential!


----------



## crtecha (May 18, 2009)

Dang I wish this was done.  I cant wait to see the final product


----------



## masbuskado (May 18, 2009)

*[Completed] Building the Storm Cage Part 4 - May 18, 2009*

Finallly I accomplish the Storm Cage Idea!
Now I have to wait until it dry to do some test!!!

Things to do: Drill a hole in the bottom to connect the custom reservoir and another one at the top to connect the pump and build my unique loop  and let the storm begin!!!

I'll try to upload the video tonight!!! so stay tune!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

thanks for this update, this is incredible


----------



## Cold Storm (May 18, 2009)

Damn! that's sweet looking!!! As for the  problem.. if you go from a quick post, to a "Go Adcanced" post, it changes anything that you have done with the [img] tag as [url=] tag.. reason for it... Vbulliten thinks of the "Go advanced" feature as you wanting to "quote" what your doing... 

It's a pita.. I've had to go and ninja my build log after the fact Some of the pictures went into [url=] tag because of the dang Advanced/quote feature.. yeah, it'll show up right on the "go advanced" but once you hit "reply" it does it thing... grrr


----------



## masbuskado (May 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Damn! that's sweet looking!!! As for the  problem.. if you go from a quick post, to a "Go Adcanced" post, it changes anything that you have done with the [img] tag as [url=] tag.. reason for it... Vbulliten thinks of the "Go advanced" feature as you wanting to "quote" what your doing...
> 
> It's a pita.. I've had to go and ninja my build log after the fact Some of the pictures went into [url=] tag because of the dang Advanced/quote feature.. yeah, it'll show up right on the "go advanced" but once you hit "reply" it does it thing... grrr[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## _jM (May 19, 2009)

Well I notice that it happens to me when I press the "preview post" option.. As soon as the preview loads it changes all my "" tags to "[URL]" .... and then I have to go change it all back to "[IMG]" manually....it is a PITA

Other than that, looking even better with more pix! I have a question though.. all the small holes in the plexi/acrylic.. is that what you are using for the "rain" effect? (just curious.. trying to picture what you have going on) :)


----------



## masbuskado (May 19, 2009)

_jM said:


> Other than that, looking even better with more pix! I have a question though.. all the small holes in the plexi/acrylic.. is that what you are using for the "rain" effect? (just curious.. trying to picture what you have going on)



Yeah!!! that is for the rain FX I did some test last night I'll uploading the video in a few seconds so stay tuned!!!


----------



## masbuskado (May 19, 2009)

*Category 3 - C5C*

*WARNING! Category 5 Cyclone approaching New Mod City -  Stay Alert!*































*Testing the Storm Cage Video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO8rB0gn0CM


----------



## masbuskado (May 19, 2009)

*Category 3 - C5C

Making the Case Feet! - May 19, 2009*
































































































*That's all for now!!! I'll continue this project next week!!!
Now I'll be back to my other Project: Orion Pax*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

awesome update man, saw the video.  man I cant wait to see this thing in full effect


----------



## BumbleBee (May 19, 2009)

pretty nice mas. you know what would be cool? make a reservoir out of one of those crystal balls from the 80's 






wonder if you could find a small one or fabricate one, mount it in the front bezel or on top.


----------



## masbuskado (May 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome update man, saw the video.  man I cant wait to see this thing in full effect



Thanks!!!
am more anxious than you!!! 



BumbleBee said:


> pretty nice mas. you know what would be cool? make a reservoir out of one of those crystal balls from the 80's
> 
> http://69.90.174.252/photos/display_pic_with_logo/50176/50176,1129051688,3.jpg
> 
> wonder if you could find a small one or fabricate one, mount it in the front bezel or on top.



mmm... now you put me in thinking mode again


----------



## _jM (May 20, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> Yeah!!! that is for the rain FX I did some test last night I'll uploading the video in a few seconds so stay tuned!!!



Great update bro.. also I love how the "rain" effect is coming along in the video you posted. 
Keep up the great work brO!


----------



## BumbleBee (May 20, 2009)

something like this make a chamber near the bottom to seal off from the current. fabricate a nice bracket out of fiberglass with 2 holes for the tubes to pass through to hold the crystal, mount it on the top panel. thing is though I think these crystal balls are pumped with gas like light bulbs so once you cut into it with a table saw thats it for it.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 21, 2009)

one more thing mas i'm not familiar with all your builds but have you ever used AC Ryan Ultraviolet Paint? looks nice






I always go by this light store it has all kinds of crazy lava lamps, tube lights, crystal balls, etc in the front window I would like to see more "outside the box" lighting in case mods instead of the usual led lasers, ccfl and led.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

bumblebee, that is very nice man.  Is that your rig?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 21, 2009)

I just watched the Storm Cage vids and aside from a mild epileptic seizure was impressed. You are a mad man.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bumblebee, that is very nice man.  Is that your rig?



it's a inside shot of a Cooler Master 690 a user from a 690 Club House on another forum (used to belong to one when I owned the case) he utilizes lighting well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

indeed he does, that is a very good looking rig   Ok now enough of thread hi jacking   Although I would love to see something like that in this project as far as the paint


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 21, 2009)

Dude! This is freaking sweet! I saw the storm vid and I agree with the epilepsy comment 
I have an idea with the lights though. Instead of having it constantly flash, What if you were to
have it hooked up to your HDD in some way, that whenever it reads/writes, the light flashes on?
Just an idea.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 25, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Dude! This is freaking sweet! I saw the storm vid and I agree with the epilepsy comment
> I have an idea with the lights though. Instead of having it constantly flash, What if you were to
> have it hooked up to your HDD in some way, that whenever it reads/writes, the light flashes on?
> Just an idea.



I really love the idea of the HDD LED activity I did that for my DARKNIGHT rig but this flashing light are AC 110v so so I can't make it work with the DC power of the PSU...

Here is the Vid in case you haven't see it yet!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzn5MPNjLdI


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't see it at work!!! But, I do have a Omina, so the video won't hunt me!!

The case looks sweet man! It really has went from one extreme to another!

Great job man!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 26, 2009)

You might want to check your photobucket, looks like you passed your capacity, doesn't show any images of your build now.


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 26, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You might want to check your photobucket, looks like you passed your capacity, doesn't show any images of your build now.



Yeah I know!!!
Am moving all my pics to my private host so they will be available soon!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 26, 2009)

all your images are fubar, that makes me sad


----------



## masbuskado (Jul 26, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> all your images are fubar, that makes me sad



Sorry about that but I have more than 2000 pics and they are posted on 10+ Case Modding Forum so I have to re-link all the pics forum by forum so maybe next week they will be available!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 24, 2009)

Category 4 - C5C

September 23, 2009

Finally I manage to make some time for my previous projects!!!

[PAINTING]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Another one?  Awesome.   Can't wait to see what you do with this kne .  By te way the fans look great


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 24, 2009)

looking good man! love how its going after the bondo is done and sanded, & primed


----------



## masbuskado (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Another one?  Awesome.   Can't wait to see what you do with this kne .  By te way the fans look great



jejeje... yeap... this was my previous mod... I have 4 projects going on... but CypriUm was a time consuming project so I have to leave my other projects aside.  Thank you!
I have see to many great projects at my site doing this type of work that I learn and mastered jejeje... and now... every single fan can be they way they should be in first place. 



Cold Storm said:


> looking good man! love how its going after the bondo is done and sanded, & primed



Thanks man!!!
Look really great with the primer paint indeed!
Also I'll try to find a dark grey spray paint like the primer because I just luv that color look absolutely awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> jejeje... yeap... this was my previous mod... I have 4 projects going on... but CypriUm was a time consuming project so I have to leave my other projects aside.  Thank you!
> I have see to many great projects at my site doing this type of work that I learn and mastered jejeje... and now... every single fan can be they way they should be in first place.
> 
> 
> ...




I remember this one, but after Cyprium, I had forgotten about this one.  Glad to see you kickin' it with this one now, I loved it since the beginning.


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 16, 2009)

*Category 4 - C5C

September 24, 2009

Hardware fit test...*


















































































*I have to option to mount 2x 2.5 HDD but don't know which one will be better!
Behind the mobo tray or in behind the fan controller on top the Storm Cage any suggestions are welcome!*


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 16, 2009)

*Category 4 - C5C

September 25, 2009*

Here are more pictures of the front...

In this chapter we're going to disassemble the lightning machine to see how we are going to connect that to the PSU and move the controller to the front of the case.


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 16, 2009)

*Category 4 - C5C

October 08, 2009*

*The New Storm Controller*









































3.5 Bay Old Fan Controller vs New 3.5 Bay Fan Controller


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 16, 2009)

Video Updates
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pip_3YbYgiw

The Storm Cage - Full Test Oct 11 - 2009
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xod_ooWKlv8


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 16, 2009)

*Category 4 - C5C

October 14, 2009*

The Storm Cage ver. 2.0
The first design was nice but it didn't let the air from the 2x 140mm fans go into the cage to create the chaos I was expecting so I decided to cut the front and add something I found at a local 0.99 cent store.






My niece Modding with "Uncle Mas"



































Gluing a piece of acrylic to the front face to have more space for water!!!





Casualty of Modding!!!










So is 12:32pm here in NYC so I'll wait for the paint and the glue to dry!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 16, 2009)

*Category 4 - C5C

October 14, 2009*

New Mod City's New Water Block for socket 775, 1156 & 1366 
Testing the Storm Cage ver. 2.0































*Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CraO52nrghw*


----------



## masbuskado (Oct 16, 2009)

Category 4 - C5C

October 15, 2009

- Controlling Mother Nature
- Temp Test

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1cUxXPf8dY

Initial Temp 70F (Warm water was used to make this Test)
15 Min (After): 68F
30 Min (After): 67.5F
45 Min (After): 67.1F

Without any special setting or Hardware, just the The Storm Cage, the Pump and the NMC CPU Water Block.

So now I'll explain how the Storm Cage Works...

First it takes the water from the bottom of the Cage and distributes it through the loop... Then it hit the Rain Chamber where the water goes down as drops... then this drops are cool down by the strong winds from the 2x 140mm Fan in the front...

So is like having Mother Nature inside a Computer Case.  I can adjust the rain frequency and the wind velocity so I can control the Storm inside the Cage... 

Hopefully that make sense to all of you!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow! Massive update man.  This thing is going to rock every ones socks.  I couldn't see the video, you tube is being gay right now. I'll try to see it tomorrow.


----------

